# Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren



## aj72 (4. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin noch relativ unerfahren beim Angeln auf Mefos. Bisher habe ich eine Quote von etwa einem Aussteiger von drei im Drill. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung? Bringt ein Wirbel vor dem Drilling etwas oder macht es die Montage zu auffällig? Bisher habe ich meine Snaps alle nur mit einem zweiten O-Ring versehen. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Grüße Andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Hallo André, #h

Mefoaussteiger wird es immer geben. Deine Quote ist noch nicht einmal schlecht. 
Ein zweiter Ring vor dem Haken reicht für gewöhnlich aus, denn es soll ja "nur" ein aushebeln des Haken erschwert werden. Ein Wirbel zwischen den Ringen ist da nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter schluß. #d
Das Aussteigen der Fische ist oft darim begründet, dass der Haken oft nur knapp im Maul faßt und dieses bei der Mefo ja ohnehin recht weich ist. Fischt du eventuell auch ein monofiles Vorfach vor dem Blinker? Dieses bietet einen gewissen Puffer, was wiederum ein Ausschlitzen des Haken erschweren könnte. Auch eine weichere Rutenspitze läßt die Quote der Aussteiger sinken. Dennoch und das ist auch gut so, hat jeder Fisch auch seine Chance verdient. #6
Ach ja. Die Hakenspitze sollte richtig scharf sein. Aber das versteht sicvh ja eigentlich von selsbt. :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Plietischig (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Keine zu harte Rute, Wirbel angebracht, aber nicht zwischen Haken und Köder, scharfe Drillinge, und Flourocarbonvorfach (ruhig 1,5m).
Ne gute Bremse richtig eingestellt versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## aj72 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ja Flourcarbonvorfach habe ich etwa 60 cm. Die Rute mit 10 -40 gr. Wurfgewicht hat eine rel. weiche Spitze. Sollte man die Drillinge der Snaps oder Hansenblinker gegen VMC austauschen? Und ja du hast recht jeder Fisch hat seine Chance verdient, wollte nur unnötige Fehler vermeiden zu mal ich nicht weiß was so die Quote bei Mefo Spezis ist.


----------



## ajotas (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

60 CM Mono- bzw FC-Vorfach wäre mir zu wenig. N guter Meter sollte das schon sein, lieber wie schon geschrieben 1,5 m ca.

Ansonsten. Wenn der Haken richtig sitzt, gehen wenig Fische verloren, wenn viele Fische verloren gehen, hat auch der Haken nicht gut gesessen. 1/3 Aussteigerquote ist gar nicht schlecht, wenn du auch die "Kurzkontakte" mit in die Statistik einbeziehst.


----------



## Justsu (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Nach meiner Erfahrung steigen die mit Abstand meisten Mefos im Sprung aus, indem sie den Köder an der Luft losschütteln... daher gilt es ein Springen mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern.

Ich halte die Rute insbesondere zu Beginn des Drills (größte Gefahr des Springens - die Mefo ist noch richtig fit) nach Möglichkeit immer eher schräg seitlich als gerade hoch, das bringt schon einiges. Sollte sich trotzdem ein Sprung andeuten (der Fisch schwimmt mit schneller Geschwindigkeit zur Wasseroberfläche, der Anteil der Schnur über Wasser nimmt rapide zu), hilft es manchmal ganz kurz den Druck auf den Fisch zu verringern, indem man die Rutenspitze etwas in Richtung Fisch bewegt, dabei sollte die Schnur allerdings nach Möglichkeit nicht völlig erschlaffen. Meist taucht der Fisch dann vor erreichen der Oberfläche wieder ab.

Diese letzte Methode birgt natürlich die Gefahr, dass durch die Verringerung des Drucks auf den Fisch der Haken aus dem Maul fällt, diese Gefahr ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich geringer als die des Aussteigens im Sprung.


----------



## vermesser (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Ich finde, große Einzelhaken minimieren die Quote an Aussteigern auch stark. Seit ich an meinen Blinkern fast nur noch den Owner S61 in 3/0 und 1/0 habe, habe ich deutlich weniger Aussteiger, kaum Hänger und so gut wie gar keine Abrisse mehr beim Blinkern auf Mefo und Dorsch.


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Mein Erfolgsrezept für wenige Aussteiger.Extreme scharfe Haken.Bremse recht straff und die Rute muss immer richtig krumm sein.Bremse zu lose oder ein zu vorsichtiger Drill und ich habe andauernd Aussteiger.Mit loser Bremse oder vorsichtigem Drillen kriegt man knapp gehakte Fische zwar eher sicher gelandet aber insgesamt hake ich so viel weniger Fische richtig sicher und sie bleiben auch bis zum Ende am Haken.Worauf ich auch achte ist meine Rutenhaltung.Ich halte die Rute mit der Schnur fast in einer Linie.Ich habe sie nur ganz leicht nach links oder rechts angewinkelt um etwas mehr Gefühl für den Köder zu haben.So knallt der Fisch quasi direkt in die straff eingestellte Bremse ohne das die Rute die ganze Energie vom Biss abpuffert.Anschlagen tu ich garnicht.So zieht man wenn man Pech hat dem Fisch den Köder aus dem Sichtfeld falls es nur ein kurzer Anfasser war und man voreilig angeschlagen hat.Kurbelt man einfach "normal" weiter fasst die Mefo eher mal nach als wenn man direkt angeschlagen hätte.Bei meiner schnellen Köderführung,scharfen Haken,straffe Bremseinstellung hängt die Mefo auch so sicher.Ich hebe dann nur die Rute und fange je nachdem wie groß der Fisch ist bzw. wie er gerade reagiert an zu kurbeln.Pumpen wie beim Hechtangeln zb. tu ich nicht ich finde man verliert so eher mal den Kontakt und kann keine gleichbleibend hohe Rutenspannung beibehalten.Und man kann nicht so gut auf bestimmte Reaktionen vom Fisch reagieren je nachdem in welcher Rutenposition man beim Pumpen gerade ist während des Drills.Bei mir ist die Rute immer richtig krumm bei entsprechender Fischgröße und selbst eine 70er Mefo nimmt am Stück immer nur wenige Meter Schnur.Nur im Nahbereich kurz vor der Landung löse ich die Bremse etwas und drille vorsichtiger.Habe früher viel mit Aussteigern zu kämpfen gehabt und mit dieser Drillmethode klappt es bei mir am besten.



Zweiter Sprengring und sowas nutze ich nicht.Wenn ich mit Blinker fische habe ich auch kein Fluorocarbon oder Mono vorgechaltet.Einfach durchgehende Geflochtene.Nur beim Sbirofischen habe ich halt Mono dazwischen.Aber was für mich viel wichtiger ist sind echt scharfe Haken,Bremse nicht zu lose und immer gut Druck machen so das die Rute auch arbeitet und krumm ist.Ich finde man kann im Drill viel mehr Fehler machen als das es am Sprengring oder fehlendem Mono oder Fluorocarbon Vorfach lag.


----------



## vermesser (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

@ Sea-Trout: #6 So mache ich das ungefähr auch, allerdings habe ich als Abriebsschutz nen Meter dickes Fluo vor der Geflochtenen...auch ne recht dicke Mefo kriegt so gut wie keine Schnur von mir und darf voll gegen die Rute kämpfen...denn steigt die auch selten bis nie aus. Scharfe Haken sind ebenso das A und O!


----------



## aj72 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

@ Sea-Trout
Dein erster Absatz klinge äußerst interessant. Mein Kumpel der mich ins Mefo Angeln eingewiesen hat, erklärte mir im Drill die Bremse leicht zu lösen und die Mefo laufen zu lassen.Aber nach 2 Aussteigern wurde ich mißtrauisch und habe es dann etwa so wie du gemacht, sprich eingekurbelt und Schnur und Rute immer auf Zug.Seitdem ist es besser geworden. Zufall oder nicht, ich werde es morgen wieder testen falls eine  Appetit auf mein Blinker hat.
Zum Thema Flourcarbonvorfach scheint es da wohl 2 Glaubensrichtungen zu geben.Ich lass es erst mal so und der zweite Sprengring klingt auch erst mal plausibel.
Welche Haken nutzt ihr denn, sollte ich pauschal die Drillinge von Snaps und Hansen tauschen?


----------



## Stichling63 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*



aj72 schrieb:


> @ Sea-Trout
> Dein erster Absatz klinge äußerst interessant. Mein Kumpel der mich ins Mefo Angeln eingewiesen hat, erklärte mir im Drill die Bremse leicht zu lösen und die Mefo laufen zu lassen.Aber nach 2 Aussteigern wurde ich mißtrauisch und habe es dann etwa so wie du gemacht, sprich eingekurbelt und Schnur und Rute immer auf Zug.Seitdem ist es besser geworden. Zufall oder nicht, ich werde es morgen wieder testen falls eine  Appetit auf mein Blinker hat.
> Zum Thema Flourcarbonvorfach scheint es da wohl 2 Glaubensrichtungen zu geben.Ich lass es erst mal so und der zweite Sprengring klingt auch erst mal plausibel.
> Welche Haken nutzt ihr denn, sollte ich pauschal die Drillinge von Snaps und Hansen tauschen?



Ja


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Die Haken an den Mefo Ködern sind Müll und eine absolute Frechheit, wenn man die Preise von +6 Euro für normale Blinker und inzwischen 7-8 Euro für Snaps, Spöket und Co. bedenkt.

Zu den Sprenringen: Ich hab Köder mit einem und Köder mit zwei Sprengringen. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied bzgl. Aussteiger und Fehlbisse.

Ich nutze ebenfalls 1,5m FC, habe immer scharfe Haken und drille ziemlich hart. Die Rute halte ich ebenfalls in solange wie möglich nach unten, wenn nicht grade Hindernisse im Uferbereich sind.

Wenn ein Fisch erst einmal hängt, dann kommt der auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit raus. Fische die ich noch verloren habe, nachdem sie ein paar Sekunden hingen waren fast alle selbst verschuldet. Zum Glück waren das nur ein paar wenige Fische.

Wenn ich aber meine Fehlbisse und Kurzkontakte, welche mal 0,5-2 Sekunden hängen, mit einbeziehe, dann ist meine Quote deutlich schlechter als deine 30%.

Ich spreche recht viel mit anderen Anglern und teilweise auch mal über Aussteiger- und Fehlbissquoten. Da kann man dann tatsächlich meinen, das man ein besonders schlechter Mefo Angler ist. Einige scheinen so gut wie nie einen Fisch zu verlieren...|rolleyes Schaut man sich aber mal andere Angler an und bekommt mit, wie auch erfahrene Mefo Angler teilweise Fehlbiss und Kurzkontakt am laufenden Band haben und nicht einen Fisch landen können, dann beruhigt das etwas.

Also, nicht verunsichern lassen. Haken immer prüfen und sofort wechseln oder nachschärfen, wenn die nicht mehr 100%ig scharf sind und am Fingernagel kleben bleiben. Dann noch hart drillen und das ganze bis zum Ende hin forcieren.

Und ebenfalls nicht von den tollen Statistiken von Kollegen verunsichern lassen, da wird auch gerne mal etwas geschönt...

#h


----------



## Hameck (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Hallo 
...mein Erfahrungen in den letzten 22 Jahren sind das man immer voll konzentriert beim einholen der Schnur sein muss und beim geringsten Kontakt sofort anschlägt jeschneller und fester desto sicherer sitzt der Haken Fische verliert man desto trotz aber die Verlustquote ist bedeutend geringer.Meines Erachtens nach geht das aber in Ordnung jeder soll seine Chance bekommen gerade bei den Trutten ü 60 ist auch etwas Glück mit im Geschäft .#6


----------



## vermesser (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Und meines Erachtens steigen eher kleine aus, da der "Gegendruck" fehlt und das Maul auch etwas klein für die Blinker ist...große ab Ü55 hingen bei mir immer sehr sicher...

Wenn man nicht wie ein Mädchen drillt (aber den Fisch auch nicht rausprügelt), lässt sich doch ein hoher Prozentsatz der Fische sicher landen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich nicht immer voll konzentriert bin. Manchmal schweifen die Gedanken ab oder man achtet mal auf völlig andere Dinge.

Gehört für mich zum Angeln auch dazu. Wenn ich dadurch den einen oder anderen Fisch nicht bekomme, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und meines Erachtens steigen eher kleine aus, da der "Gegendruck" fehlt und das Maul auch etwas klein für die Blinker ist...große ab Ü55 hingen bei mir immer sehr sicher...
> 
> Wenn man nicht wie ein Mädchen drillt (aber den Fisch auch nicht rausprügelt), lässt sich doch ein hoher Prozentsatz der Fische sicher landen.


Habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.Ich verliere auch eher kleine Fische.Gute Fische hängen meist  sicher.


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich nicht immer voll konzentriert bin. Manchmal schweifen die Gedanken ab oder man achtet mal auf völlig andere Dinge.
> 
> Gehört für mich zum Angeln auch dazu. Wenn ich dadurch den einen oder anderen Fisch nicht bekomme, kann ich damit leben.


Im unkonzentriert sein bin ich Spezi.Auch in Kollegen ablenken gerade dann wenn nach vielen Stunden der einzige Biss des Tages kommt:m.


Bei mir ist es aber nicht so schlimm wenn ich den Biss verpenne.Ich selber schlage ja eh nicht an sondern kurbel einfach weiter bis der Fisch richtig hängt.Dann Rute in Drillstellung heben und los gehts.Aber gibt wohl kein Patentrezept muss man selber mal alles probieren und für sich die beste Taktik finden.


----------



## aj72 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Also bei den 30% Aussteigern waren nur die gemeint die schon im Drill waren und nach Sprung oder sonstwie sich verabschiedet haben. War heute 4 Stunden im Wasser und hatte 2 Anfasser aber nach 1-2 sek. wars das. Dann kam nix mehr. 
Vielleicht könnte mir noch jemand einen Tip zu den Drillingen geben.Welche sollte ich da nehmen, VMC oder Gama oder ???  Über die exakte Benennung wäre ich sehr erfreut.
Grüße Aj
Beim Einzelhaken fehlt mir noch das Vertauen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Gamakatsu 13b
Owner ST-36 BC X


----------



## HAL9000 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Nimm Einzelhaken, die Fische werden es dir danken!


----------



## messerfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

Owner ST-61#6


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. März 2014)

*AW: Anzahl Mefo Aussteiger minimieren*

25er Mono durchgehend und einzelhaken am Blinker mit einem Sprengring

Klingt vielleicht blöd für die Geflechtfischer aber :m

Grüße


----------

